# Cooking Shows



## Av8r3400

WTF with the cooking "competition" shows?  My wife is addicted to these damn things.  I hate them.  They make no sense.  Shitty looking food in micro-portions that I'm sure sells for more than gold by the ounce.  



I'd love to see one of these egomaniac contestants KTFO of Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Av8r3400 said:


> WTF with the cooking "competition" shows?  My wife is addicted to these damn things.  I hate them.  They make no sense.  Shitty looking food in micro-portions that I'm sure sells for more than gold by the ounce.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see one of these egomaniac contestants KTFO of Gordon Ramsey.



Me too.  If he spoke to me the way he speaks to some of those poor people, we'd have a major, major problem!!!!

We might be married to the same woman.  My wife loves all those cooking shows and the house hunting, house modification/flipping shows.  Me???  I can't stand them.  It's got to the point where, after we finish dinner, she adjourns to the library to watch her shows for a couple of hours and I plonk myself down in front of the big TV to watch mine.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

They are better than the other reality shows but yes Gordan Ramsey is a bit of a dick on the Hell's Kitchen show.  Well he's probably a dick most of the time but I think I can appreciate that because so am I.


----------



## MrLiberty

I worked in kitchens for over 20 years, and if I had Ramsey in my kitchen he would have gotten hit over the head with a frying pan.

I can't stand most of what is on TV anymore, so I don't even turn TV on most days.


----------



## tiredretired

PBinWA said:


> They are better than the other reality shows but yes Gordan Ramsey is a bit of a dick on the Hell's Kitchen show.  Well he's probably a dick most of the time but I think I can appreciate that because so am I.



Nothing wrong with being a dick when people have it coming.  As for Gordon Ramsey, it is all for show because that is what sells reality TV, controversy and self imposed unrealistic deadlines.  Reality TV is a total waste of bandwidth.

Not to go off topic, but the only reality TV I can honestly say I enjoyed watching were the very first seasons of Ice Road Truckers and Gold Rush Alaska.  Enjoyable both of them, then the second season came along, the producers started with the phony embellishments and bullshit and I changed the channel.  For good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Those cooking competition shows are silly.

I miss the old days of Food Network.

Most entertaining cooking show ever was Two Fat Ladies.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> Reality TV is a total waste of bandwidth.



That's my opinion exactly.  I never watch them.  All the manufactured drama and contrived situations and reactions ..... and people aren't smart enough to realize that they are being manipulated.  It's sad.  

I think that they appeal to the worst instincts in people.  It's a sort of modern day voyeurism.  In other words, the world is full of nosy buggers who want to observe and interfere in to other people's business and lives.


----------



## k-dog

I used to love watching cooking shows as I learned a lot of stuff about grilling. Bobby Flay is awesome grilling.  As far as Gordon Ramsey, it's for the TV. I used to watch his show Kitchen Nightmares, I think that was the title.  Gordon is so passionate about the restaurant business and especially food, but sometimes on there you could tell he would break character and he was an awesome guy.  I know that it made for good TV too, but you could actually see his caring side.  On one episode this restaurant was horrible and there was this young female cook who was passionate about what she did and was good at it and when the restaurant he tried to help ignored him and closed up, he offered the young lady a job at one of his places that he owns.
I seemed to be very passionate about eating food.


----------



## Danang Sailor

The only food "competition" shows we like are the ones with the kids.  Other than that, we watch the ones where there is a chance to pick up a new recipe or technique; that is especially true for me as I have had to pick up the kitchen duties as Dragonfly Lady's fibromyalgia won't let her stand for any length of time.  She and my son tell me I'm doing pretty good but that could just be a ploy to keep from hurting the new cook's feelings! 

Still, these shows have definitely helped me a lot.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

pirate_girl said:


> Those cooking competition shows are silly.
> 
> I miss the old days of Food Network.
> 
> Most entertaining cooking show ever was Two Fat Ladies.



We have the Food Network here on Freeview.  The best tv chef by far is Ina Garten on her programme on there called The Barefoot Contessa.  She does really simple recipes. 

Also on the Food Network here we don't (I think) have the Two Fat Ladies but we do have The Hairy Bikers, who were rather overweight but have slimmed down a bit.  Their programmes are good too and you may be able to access them on Youtube.  I can access their programmes here, but not sure if you can from there.


----------

